
If only Turing was alive to see this - BrandonMarc
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/06/20/if-only-turing-was-alive-to-see-this/
======
BrandonMarc
Scott Alexander: _Now r /SubSimulatorGPT2 has gotten to r/totallynotrobots,
which means we get to see a robot pretending to be a human pretending to be a
robot pretending to be a human._

